# Who is interested in a West Coast Meet?



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I want to start this off first by saying that it is absolutely not my intention at all to step on the already planned East Coast event

BUT for those who can't make it to the east coast for whatever reason, it seems its come up as an interest to maybe have some type of West Coast meet? Like Mammoth, CA since a lot of other forum members seem to be going there sometime this year. Just wondering who would be interested, and what people's input would be on this. I'm not the best organizer, just wanted to stir up the pot and see if there were other people that were also interested in making this a possibility?


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Jackson Hole


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

thugit said:


> Jackson Hole


Definitely not the west coast lol but doesn't mean I don't wana hit it up there as well


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I feel like if we were to do this its should be done at Hood in the summer. Everyone out west already has good terrain to ride so they don't really see a need to travel a whole lot. I know not everyone rides park but there is plenty to hike around here in the summer too.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Qball said:


> Everyone out west already has good terrain to ride so they don't really see a need to travel a whole lot.


Bear Mountain. Mountain High.



But Mammoth is 6 hrs, and short flights to Tahoe, Portland, Seattle, Utah and Denver, so I have to fly to the nice mountains but it's not too bad.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

*If* you are going to do a meet in the West, it needs to be at a place with decent access. Salt Lake City area being the best all around imo. Flights are reasonable and it's less than an hour to most spots. About an hour to the Snowbasin/Powder Mountain area. Lodging options are a lot more reasonable too.

Other spots with good access. Colorado/Denver areas, Tahoe (Reno/Sacramento for airports), Seattle and Portland spots. You'd probably have to work a little harder on lodging and logistics in the PNW. Lift tickets are some of the most reasonable in the US though. Bozeman MT would be another place to consider. Not sure if Idaho has good airport access to their good spots or not.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> *If* you are going to do a meet in the West, it needs to be at a place with decent access. Salt Lake City area being the best all around imo. Flights are reasonable and it's less than an hour to most spots. About an hour to the Snowbasin/Powder Mountain area. Lodging options are a lot more reasonable too.
> 
> Other spots with good access. Colorado/Denver areas, Tahoe (Reno/Sacramento for airports), Seattle and Portland spots. You'd probably have to work a little harder on lodging and logistics in the PNW. Lift tickets are some of the most reasonable in the US though. Bozeman MT would be another place to consider. Not sure if Idaho has good airport access to their good spots or not.


Mammoth has its own airport and shuttle service as well so it is pretty accessible. It's also a mid point in CA since Tahoe is a little further north. BUT I have a friend who works on the Tahoe mountain so maybe that could be something to work out with him. Like I said, I don't organize well lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Flying into Mammoth is not nearly as reasonably priced as the other areas mentioned, nor can it be as direct. You can say the same thing about Jackson, Aspen, Telluride, and many others. You can not say that there are direct flights from just about anywhere in the US to those airports though. Thus jacking up the price considerably to fly to those spots. Sorry, but Mammoth just doesn't work in that regard.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

And here we have the biggest problem in organizing a Western North America meet... Agreeing on a location!

I personally love the Canadian rockies, that's why I chose to live here! You've got the biggest vert in North America (revelstoke) and another resort that's in the top 5 if I remember correctly (Kicking Horse) and they're only an hour and change apart.

Anyway, I'd like to hit up Colorado or Utah one day. No real desire to go to the true west coast for me...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I was thinking US residents more or less. Throwing international travelers out there is a whole 'nother can 'o worms. Totally welcome of course. There should be a Canadian meet of some sort. You guys hands down have the best ski areas in North America as a whole.

Why no interest in the West Coast states btw? There is some fantastic stuff there.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

CO and UT are not the west coast.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, if I was back in the Hamilton area I'd be going to the East Coast meet for sure. Jay Peak is 9 hours from Hamilton but 100% worth it. I'd drive up to that far to go to a meet out here.

I shouldn't say I have no interest in the West Coast... I guess I just keep hearing of the heavier snow and I count my blessings that we get the light fluffy stuff here. The heavy stuff kills my knees by the end of the day!

Ultimately I'd like to try out as many resorts as possible! I think it's going to take a few years to fully explore the Canadian rockies first, and IF we start getting bored with our local hills maybe we'll start doing some touring into Colorado, and maybe over towards Wolfies neck of the woods.

I'm hoping our finances are good next summer, in which case we're going to go check out Argentina for some boarding. I can't get enough of the local hills in the winter, so my tourist dollars would be better spent on a Southern Hemisphere resort in the summer.

A Canadian Rockies meet would be great! Maybe I should take the bull by the horns and get one going?!?

Good luck to this meet, sounds like fun!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> CO and UT are not the west coast.


And Jay Peak, VT isn't the east coast.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Flying into Mammoth is not nearly as reasonably priced as the other areas mentioned, nor can it be as direct. You can say the same thing about Jackson, Aspen, Telluride, and many others. You can not say that there are direct flights from just about anywhere in the US to those airports though. Thus jacking up the price considerably to fly to those spots. Sorry, but Mammoth just doesn't work in that regard.


I like Tahoe. Have you looked into any of the prices before by chance


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

poutanen said:


> And Jay Peak, VT isn't the east coast.


Yeah but CA alone is about the same size as most of the upper east coast combined. Driving the distance of CA is basically the same thing for people around the east coast to meet in VT. Kinda why I wanted focus on the west coast, not mid west. That should be an entirely different meet, like at CO or SLC.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just depends on where you are flying from. RT from Denver is about $300 give or take based on time of year and your fly days. Probably in the $600 range for an East Coaster. 

Tahoe is great. It's been decades since I've ridden there. Kicking around going out there for the splitfest this season. I'll know in a few weeks if I will commit or not.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> Yeah but CA alone is about the same size as most of the upper east coast combined. Driving the distance of CA is basically the same thing for people around the east coast to meet in VT. Kinda why I wanted focus on the west coast, not mid west. That should be an entirely different meet, like at CO or SLC.


Fair enough... If you did it around Mt Hood you could probably get people from Vancouver to California going.

IMHO there aren't enough meets on here. A lot of the car and bike forum's I've been on over the years have tons of meets. Several times a year, and sometimes they'd include other groups to get giant meets going! 

It's a great way to put a face to the name, see things first hand, etc.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Colorado and Utah are not the Midwest. They are considered the West. FYI.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Colorado and Utah are not the Midwest. They are considered the West. FYI.


by east coasters, not by those of us ON the west coast FYI


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

By every major regional, news, urban organization FYI. I didn't see fires in the mid west when referring to Colorado. Just because it's on the eastern most edge of what is considered the West doesn't mean it's not part of what is considered the territory. 

I honestly don't know where the line is drawn, but it's somewhere along the Kansas border...

Edit

Here you go.

http://thomaslegion.net/uscensusbureauregionsthewestthemidwestthesouthandthenortheast.html


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

well dude, you're _over a thousand miles east_ from me. :dunno: 

out here we wouldn't call CO the midwest, but no one i know out here refers to CO/UT the west, we'd call it the Rockies or the Wasatch but you're pretty far east from the actual west coast.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

LMAO yea i guess in 1865 there weren't quite as many people this far west in the nation yet. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am definitely not calling Colorado the West Coast, don't get me wrong. To a lot of people, West coast just refers to the Western state ski areas. Plus if you put a meet like this on, you got to think of hubs, if it is open to people from all over. The only reason I brought out Utah and Colorado is the good airport access. All of the West Coast states have this too of course. We are as land locked as you can get. 

No one is quite a convenient as Salt Lake is. It's stupid easy. My only complaint there is about who is running that state.

I am not going to organize or run this thing. It's a nightmare. Plus, I don't really care for riding chairlifts, but most people don't share that passion. Which limits me to who I'll ride with.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> I am definitely not calling Colorado the West Coast, don't get me wrong. To a lot of people, West coast just refers to the Western state ski areas. Plus if you put a meet like this on, you got to think of hubs, if it is open to people from all over. The only reason I brought out Utah and Colorado is the good airport access. All of the West Coast states have this too of course. We are as land locked as you can get.
> 
> No one is quite a convenient as Salt Lake is. It's stupid easy. My only complaint there is about who is running that state.
> 
> I am not going to organize or run this thing. It's a nightmare. Plus, I don't really care for riding chairlifts, but most people don't share that passion. Which limits me to who I'll ride with.


I do wana do my first backcountry trip. So lemme know on that note =D but back to the west COAST lol


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Yeah, if I was back in the Hamilton area I'd be going to the East Coast meet for sure. Jay Peak is 9 hours from Hamilton but 100% worth it. I'd drive up to that far to go to a meet out here.
> 
> I shouldn't say I have no interest in the West Coast... I guess I just keep hearing of the heavier snow and I count my blessings that we get the light fluffy stuff here. The heavy stuff kills my knees by the end of the day!
> 
> ...


Yes don't count west coast resorts out. There are a lot of quality resorts out there. Mt Hood, Seattle area, Vancouver, Tahoe, Mammoth. If steeps are your thing I think the heavier snow allows steeper pitches as well. Too steep in my opinion sometimes :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

jdang307 said:


> Yes don't count west coast resorts out. There are a lot of quality resorts out there. Mt Hood, Seattle area, Vancouver, Tahoe, Mammoth. If steeps are your thing I think the heavier snow allows steeper pitches as well. Too steep in my opinion sometimes :laugh:


Truth.

I'll get geeky on you.

Colorado has the lightest snow fall in the continental US. Also the most faceted snow due to the cold temperatures and high altitudes. It sticks to slopes just over 45 degrees. You can find a 50 degree shot here and there, but it's short lived. Less than 100 vert typically. Lucky if it's 50 feet of vertical actually. This is a continental snow pack. Rain rarely happens in winter.

Head a little more West to Utah. Slightly heavier snow, but more of it. We are only talking 1-2% more moisture content here. The snow will stick on slopes up to around 55 degrees. Rain is pretty infrequent here too. Snow pack does not get nearly as faceted. Intermountain climate. Best of both worlds in many people's opinion.

Now then, get to California, Washington, Oregon. Deep snows there. Comes in heavy and wet, though there are blower Colorado style days too. Rain happens. Snow will stick to slopes in excess of 65 degrees. You can ride some crazy steeps there and I will tell you it is damn fun. Cream cheese powder is fun as hell to ride. I don't care what anyone thinks. Powder is fucking powder and it's a blast.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Yes don't count west coast resorts out. There are a lot of quality resorts out there. Mt Hood, Seattle area, Vancouver, Tahoe, Mammoth. If steeps are your thing I think the heavier snow allows steeper pitches as well. Too steep in my opinion sometimes :laugh:


How does heavier allow for steeper pitches? I'd think it'd be the other way around?!? I was on a 100% slope (45 deg) last spring in the back bowls of Lake Louise. My GF was complaining about the slush at the bottom of the resort, I went up to the peak and hit some of the best runs of my life!

I've got a buddy in Vancouver so one day I'll have to catch a seat sale and hit up some of the hills there. Maybe after I've had a taste for it I'll want to tour my way down into Oregon and the other states...

Thanks!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

and typically unless you're a weekend warrior who can't pick their days noone really rides in the rain but it does solidify the snowpack as it always returns to a below freezing cycle after the front part of an unstable storm pushes in (the warm & wet)

temp wise:
30-32 degree "powder" (chowder?) does kinda suck and an be very draining physically cuz it really wants to throw you over the handlebars if you try and relax - but it is pretty rare, maybe 3-4 times a season.

25-28 degrees is alot more common out here and really its fucking great especially at the lower end of that scale. it does get tracked out tho (at resorts), and that too can be tough for people not used to it - especially if you aren't riding a stiff board that can knock that shit down. 

if its below 20 and there is fresh the PNW is as good as it gets. except there's always the flats  almost everything we ride out here is a volcano so there are always some flat areas, either to keep your speed on at the resort, or to have to slog thru on the hike in in the BC.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

poutanen said:


> How does heavier allow for steeper pitches? I'd think it'd be the other way around?!? I was on a 100% slope (45 deg) last spring in the back bowls of Lake Louise. My GF was complaining about the slush at the bottom of the resort, I went up to the peak and hit some of the best runs of my life!
> 
> I've got a buddy in Vancouver so one day I'll have to catch a seat sale and hit up some of the hills there. Maybe after I've had a taste for it I'll want to tour my way down into Oregon and the other states...
> 
> Thanks!


what you experienced is a function of temperature gradient thru elevation. higher = colder.

warmer snow = wetter = more cohesion. think of packing a snowball with wet vs superdry snow...


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

poutanen said:


> How does heavier allow for steeper pitches? I'd think it'd be the other way around?!? I was on a 100% slope (45 deg) last spring in the back bowls of Lake Louise. My GF was complaining about the slush at the bottom of the resort, I went up to the peak and hit some of the best runs of my life!
> 
> I've got a buddy in Vancouver so one day I'll have to catch a seat sale and hit up some of the hills there. Maybe after I've had a taste for it I'll want to tour my way down into Oregon and the other states...
> 
> Thanks!


Kill answered that for you


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> and typically unless you're a weekend warrior who can't pick there days noone really rides in the rain but it does solidify the snowpack as it always returns to a below freezing cycle after the front part of an unstable storm pushes in (the warm & wet)


Had a rain day at Fernie last year. It snowed 4 feet on the thursday, rained on saturday so we slogged through it, then had a great day on sunday...



ShredLife said:


> what you experienced is a function of temperature gradient thru elevation. higher = colder.


Thanks professor!!! lol :cheeky4:

Yeah my thoughts were heavy snow would create more of a load on the slope and increase the avalanche/mudslide risk? Anyway, that's a whole other topic for a whole other day. I know avalanches have more to do with distinct layers in the snow, created by hoarfrost and other factors.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There is a reason that the steepest slopes you can ride in the world are in Alaska. Heavy wet snow sticks to ridiculously steep slopes.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

poutanen said:


> How does heavier allow for steeper pitches? I'd think it'd be the other way around?!? I was on a 100% slope (45 deg) last spring in the back bowls of Lake Louise. My GF was complaining about the slush at the bottom of the resort, I went up to the peak and hit some of the best runs of my life!
> 
> I've got a buddy in Vancouver so one day I'll have to catch a seat sale and hit up some of the hills there. Maybe after I've had a taste for it I'll want to tour my way down into Oregon and the other states...
> 
> Thanks!


It's wetter, it's stickier and sometimes it just plain freezes.

EDIT: Oh killz killed it above, with all the technical things you need to know.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Yeah my thoughts were heavy snow would create more of a load on the slope and increase the avalanche/mudslide risk?


if it falls ontop of a weak layer, then yes it is loading. if the temperature gradient within the snowpack is consistent thruout then it is just adding to shredable snow and giving us the deep snowpack we get every year.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh fuck you and your fucking near isothermic snow. 

Yeah, I am jealous...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

oh come on, there's definitely some stuff (cold temps for one) out there in the western-mid-west i am jealous of from time to time :cheeky4:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> and typically unless you're a weekend warrior who can't pick their days noone really rides in the rain but it does solidify the snowpack as it always returns to a below freezing cycle after the front part of an unstable storm pushes in (the warm & wet)
> 
> temp wise:
> 30-32 degree "powder" (chowder?) does kinda suck and an be very draining physically cuz it really wants to throw you over the handlebars if you try and relax - but it is pretty rare, maybe 3-4 times a season.
> ...


Since you guys know a lot about snow, can you guys riddle me this. I went to Tahoe in late March. It snowed pretty good a few days before we got there, but when we got there it was warm. California spring warm. It was slushy. It was icy. It was ok but really wasn't that great. This was at Squaw. I heard Alpine Meadows was more sheltered so it's snow quality usually a little better, so we went there the 2nd day.

On the third day it was cold. Borderline too cold (but bearable). Amazingly, the snow quality improved. I figured once something turns to ice/slush, it's done. It won't be anything better than ice, ever. But the whole mountain basically turned into a borderline packed pow. It wasn't soft by any means, but it felt like a dry powder. It was quiet (you know how loud ice gets). It was smooth. It was nice.

And I've been wondering this whole time, how the fuck did that happen with no new snow?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds like you had some recrystallization. Surface hoar. Kind of sounds like riding through champagne glasses? The hoar crystals can get fairly large in the coastal ranges and it is fun to ride through.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if this happened without any new snowfall during the warming/cooling i'd say 90%(+?) of the time you're gonna be on ice chunks. _especially_ if the snow has already been ridden since the new snow...

here it will/can happen on the day of the warming event - sometimes within 20 minutes of the sun going down or getting shaded...

in the springtime the freeze/thaw cycle turns the ice into granules - little round balls like styrofoam or corn. most people call it corn snow and although it is technically little iceballs it is smooth and unsolidified so you can actually carve turns thru it kinda like pow...


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Qball said:


> I feel like if we were to do this its should be done at Hood in the summer. Everyone out west already has good terrain to ride so they don't really see a need to travel a whole lot. I know not everyone rides park but there is plenty to hike around here in the summer too.


That is a great idea! I would be so down for a summer hood meet.


I'm also planning on taking a trip up to Schweitzer and maybe hood this winter during break. So maybe we can have an idaho/Oregon meet there?


killclimbz said:


> *If* you are going to do a meet in the West, it needs to be at a place with decent access. Salt Lake City area being the best all around imo. Flights are reasonable and it's less than an hour to most spots. About an hour to the Snowbasin/Powder Mountain area. Lodging options are a lot more reasonable too.
> 
> Other spots with good access. Colorado/Denver areas, Tahoe (Reno/Sacramento for airports), Seattle and Portland spots. You'd probably have to work a little harder on lodging and logistics in the PNW. Lift tickets are some of the most reasonable in the US though. Bozeman MT would be another place to consider. Not sure if Idaho has good airport access to their good spots or not.


First off, I'm calling co and ut west, and no they are of course not west coast, but right now I'm thinking in broad terms of a western meet. As far as idaho goes, the good resorts are 2 to 3 hours from the Boise airport, and hotels, while there are hotels around the good hills, can be expensive and full depending on time of year. In my opinion, if we are doing a west meet, nothing, beats the ease, convenience , and quality of having it in slc.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

poutanen said:


> my GF was complaining......




you bringing your gf to this event? I will go just for that. 

I mean, we must decide if she's hot enough for all the princess behavior you put up with. 



and no, I didn't post in this thread just to comment on your gf. Really. I swear. I didn't. So about flying into mammoth.... it cannot be compared to flying into a major city. 

Flights are limited, sometimes only one per day. And if the incoming flight can't touch down due to weather it turns around and goes back where it came from. And if you're at the airport waiting for that plane to land so you can get on it and fly home? Yeah, you'd be SOL. Ask me how I know. 

Lucky for me I got stuck in mammoth not at LAX.... and the rest of the flights that week were booked solid. Lost a week of work and got an extra four days tacked onto my ski trip. Sure weather is a concern everywhere but Im guessing there's more then one flight per day into Denver, SLC etc..


after last season? Im going where the snow is. fuck this planning in advance shit.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

mixie said:


> you bringing your gf to this event? I will go just for that.
> 
> I mean, we must decide if she's hot enough for all the princess behavior you put up with
> 
> after last season? Im going where the snow is. fuck this planning in advance shit.


damn cold blooded haha. Much better than princess behavior. Meh I'm right there with you about planning shit to be honest. I got ny pass to bear, I plan spending as much time as possible there, but it would be cool to get a group of friends at a nice big spot


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

no point in going to bear or mammoth. i think the best option would be utah or oregon.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mammoth is a great world class spot. You could easily do a So Cal meet and open it up for those who want to travel there. I just wouldn't advertise it as a West Coast meet. Make it a little more regional.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

As much as it would be fun to meet some of you....
I loathe to travel more...
Fortunately being beyond the west and only having to a few minutes east...
As luck would have it we barely get enough snow to ride into August...
And again as luck would have it, I am usually sufficiently entertained locally...

:dunno: So why bother 

However if any wants to meet here (as in many of the tribe does the 2nd week of Feb), I would gladly try meet folks for a tour, provide a list local dives and micros; and instructions on how to do it slopeside or not.

However I would consider attending a summer Hood encampment.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Surface hoar.


What did you call me? :laugh:

Yeah not sure what it was. It didn't sound like champagne glass I was riding through. I thought it was very quiet compared to the ice and slush the days before. But it was very very nice and a welcome surprise.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mixie said:


> you bringing your gf to this event? I will go just for that.
> 
> I mean, we must decide if she's hot enough for all the princess behavior you put up with.


HA!!! :laugh:

I do bitch about her a lot eh? She's not a princess, just negative, sensitive, needy, overbearing, smothering, and all the other stuff that should be scaring me far far away!!!

But she took up snowboarding for me. How can you let that go?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> As much as it would be fun to meet some of you....
> I loathe to travel more...
> Fortunately being beyond the west and only having to a few minutes east...
> As luck would have it we barely get enough snow to ride into August...
> ...


Wrath, it's good to get out of your backyard here and there. I am perfectly happy with the goods I get (when the season is normal at least) around here. It's fun to get out to different spots. There is nothing that rules 'em all. There is just a 'hella of a lot of fun stuff to do. Road trips are part of the fun of snowboarding. 

Of course it's all up to you. I certainly don't go out of my way to travel outside of Colorado (Or far within state) if it's a hassle.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

jdang307 said:


> What did you call me? :laugh:
> 
> Yeah not sure what it was. It didn't sound like champagne glass I was riding through. I thought it was very quiet compared to the ice and slush the days before. But it was very very nice and a welcome surprise.


I think shred was probably more spot on. Surface Hoar forms when you have warm snow and typically cold nights. The sublimation coming out of the warmer snow causes crystals to grow at the surface. They can get fairly larges. relatively thing and sharp looking. Like arrow heads. Cruising through it can be bliss. It will only form in areas where it is protected from winds. So usually near trees. A windless night though can work. The biggest problem from the backcountry rider's perspective is when the winds or riders don't knock it down and it gets buried by snowfall. It then becomes a trigger layer for avalanches and is quite dangerous. It can be hard to spot in snow pits too. Devil is in the details. 

The West coast states get some very pronounced surface hoar. It can be quite beautiful.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Mammoth is a great world class spot. You could easily do a So Cal meet and open it up for those who want to travel there. I just wouldn't advertise it as a West Coast meet. Make it a little more regional.



if there is powder at mammoth I will most likely be there. If anyone here finds themselves at mammoth on pow day hit me up, we can call it a meetup. 

Mtn High is 45 minutes from my front door and I am _always_ up for getting high at high during the week (if Im not at mammoth). Weekends at high? No thanks. 

Big Bear is bit far for me but could be talked into it with a designated driver  but anyone who comes to Cali just to go to Big Bear should be smacked. And Ive said as much to tourists on lifts  "You came here from Arizona? Im only here cos I have no job. Why didn't you go to Colorado or Utah!??!: :cheeky4:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

poutanen said:


> But she took up snowboarding for me. How can you let that go?



I dunno....pics and we can tell you?

p.s thanks for calling me cold blooded tylkerkat! You know how to make a lady swoon xox


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Wrath, it's good to get out of your backyard here and there. I am perfectly happy with the goods I get (when the season is normal at least) around here. It's fun to get out to different spots. There is nothing that rules 'em all. There is just a 'hella of a lot of fun stuff to do. Road trips are part of the fun of snowboarding.
> 
> Of course it's all up to you. I certainly don't go out of my way to travel outside of Colorado (Or far within state) if it's a hassle.


Sir, ur right...I guess this year decided to spend my travel budget to do a modest trip under the rope.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Sir, ur right...I guess this year decided to spend my travel budget to do a modest trip under the rope.


With any luck, I'll get to take one of those trips with ya this season.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

mixie said:


> I dunno....pics and we can tell you?
> 
> p.s thanks for calling me cold blooded tylkerkat! You know how to make a lady swoon xox


Comes naturally. I'll also get you high up at bear whenever you're down. I mob up and down that mountain with my old 4runner subaru status. Same with mammoth


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mixie said:


> I dunno....pics and we can tell you?


pics of you first! lol :cheeky4: Okay okay here she is...










NO WAIT that's what I was dreaming about last night! Here she really is... 

At Jay Peak:









Nakiska: (still learning to lean back and get more speed in powder!)









In the back bowls of Lake Louise (green board):









Fernie:









And finally hiking with me through Algonquin Park...









She took my advice last year and got laser eye surgery too so no more pesky glasses to piss her off while boarding.

Sorry for the thread jack!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> Comes naturally. I'll also get you high up at bear whenever you're down. I mob up and down that mountain with my old 4runner subaru status. Same with mammoth




nice! I was going to do a trip up to hood this summer but I ended up buying a forrester with the $$ instead . My old honda died and I hated putting chains on that thing anyway. 

that way this I can just go where the snow is but I sure as hell hope it dumps in the sierras like two seasons ago! 

its barely 80 today in the valley. Winter is coming I can FEEL it!!

Opening weekend in mammoth for my fellow socal peeps?

omg poutenen Im cracking up at my desk. Hats off to you sir. Hopefully she'll let you live after she finds out you posted her pic on a forum! No pics of me needed, as to quote BA I am a gnargoyle and Im also old.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm at a loss as to how this thread wound up with someone's gf's pictures posted. You realize this is going to get at least a thousand views hahahah. But yeah mixie, I remember going up to mammoth lakes area(Robinson Creek/Virginia Lakes area) in July/August those 2 years ago and campsites were still closed because of all the snow still up there.

Anyways back on topic: sounds like we are at three options at the moment:

A.) Set the destination to Tahoe or somewhere more accessable for non CA residents, and its also easier/cheaper for a majority of us west COASTERS 

B.) Make this a Mt.Hood summer trip

C.) Make this a SoCal region meet instead of "west coast"

D.) More than one of the above? That also doesn't seem out of the question


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think the Hood trip can be in addition to any of your other options.

Keep in mind, if you organize this, it does put you on the hook. It's a lot of responsibility. MPD has got his routine figured out, and he does it year after year. Things change, personalities conflict sometimes, and most of all you are relying on the weather. It sounds like to me that Mammoth is known territory for you and might be easiest to pull off. Tahoe and other spots get a bit more tricky if you are not familiar with where to go. Deals can be found no doubt.

I would also recommend looking at March for the meet. It is most often the best month every season.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> I'm at a loss as to how this thread wound up with someone's gf's pictures posted.


you can blame me, but Ive yet to read a post from poutenen without reference to his gf...so I figured some gawddamn pix were in order...

ahem. as for the rest of your post... And Im only speaking for *ME* here, I can't plan anything too far in advance. I don't have a real job, I do contract work. 

However I will do my best to make it to a SoCal meet up if I can. And Im always looking for people for ride share and lodging share in mammoth.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Im in for SLC, great central location and easy to get to.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

mixie said:


> However I will do my best to make it to a SoCal meet up if I can. And Im always looking for people for ride share and lodging share in mammoth.


Don't lie. You just want to be smoked out .


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> Don't lie. You just want to be smoked out .




cute. but wrong. 



but you can buy me drinks!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Yeah, if I was back in the Hamilton area I'd be going to the East Coast meet for sure. Jay Peak is 9 hours from Hamilton but 100% worth it. I'd drive up to that far to go to a meet out here.
> 
> I shouldn't say I have no interest in the West Coast... I guess I just keep hearing of the heavier snow and I count my blessings that we get the light fluffy stuff here. The heavy stuff kills my knees by the end of the day!
> 
> ...



Hey Poutanen: I am from Hamilton as well! Well Mount Hope up on the mountain. Given that both of us come from the armpit of Canada, I think we will get along just fine!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd be in for a trip to SLC, or spring/summer trip to hood. Baker and Tahoe would be cool too.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Meh, meets are a pain in the ass, I prefer riding alone or with a small crew of people I know well....:dunno:


I think it would be an honor sir.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> I'm at a loss as to how this thread wound up with someone's gf's pictures posted. You realize this is going to get at least a thousand views hahahah.


They're on Facebook already so it's fair game!



mixie said:


> you can blame me, but Ive yet to read a post from poutenen without reference to his gf...so I figured some gawddamn pix were in order...


She's really not bad I'm just starting to think I'm not cut out for this domestic thing! I'm more of a feral human being...



ARSENALFAN said:


> Hey Poutanen: I am from Hamilton as well! Well Mount Hope up on the mountain. Given that both of us come from the armpit of Canada, I think we will get along just fine!


Sounds like a plan stan! Yeah I was in Grimsby on the mountain for a while, in Hamilton before that. My buddy lives right on Airport Rd. but he's trying to sell and move out here now too... Guess all my rocky mountain boarding pics are making him jealous!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Meh, meets are a pain in the ass, I prefer riding alone or with a small crew of people I know well....:dunno:


seriously. I can barely be responsible for getting myself where I am supposed to be, let alone other people etc. due to the nature of my work (freelance, contractor shit) I never know what my work schedule is for the next week, let alone month! I do work a lot of weekends so I can ride weekdays, which also makes it hard for meetups. However, resort riding mid week alone>>>>>>>>>resort riding on the weekend with friends! 

I love riding alone and on those rare days I want company it's not hard to meet new friends in the singles line. Isn't that what it's there for?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

mixie said:


> I love riding alone and on those rare days I want company it's not hard to meet new friends in the singles line. Isn't that what it's there for?


Oh, so that line isn't for you and your buddy to take advantage and swoop infront of the slow moving tourists line?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> Oh, so that line isn't for you and your buddy to take advantage and swoop infront of the slow moving tourists line?


oh no, it most certainly is. When it gets busy then we all just know to go into the singles line lol. You do meet some pretty cool/interesting people on the lift.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm interested in a meet up, but have no desire to organize such a thing. There's too many choices in places to have a meet. But maybe regionalized ride togethers would be a lot easier. I would like to do a Hood summer trip too. But so many resorts to visit in the west... Baker, Hood, Snoqualmie, Bachelor, Tahoe, SLC, Colorado, Montana, etc. Then add in all the backcountry areas, my head is going to explode. Plus, I also work freelance / contractor work and never know when/if I'm working very far in advance.

Mixie and I carpooled, rode, etc. to Mammoth and Bear/SS a few times last season. I'm sure she'd agree the more the merrier, if people want to share rides, split gas / accommodations for local so cal day trips or overnighters to Mammoth or Tahoe. Since there seems to be a few socal people on here, would make sense.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Zombaco said:


> I'm interested in a meet up, but have no desire to organize such a thing. There's too many choices in places to have a meet. But maybe regionalized ride togethers would be a lot easier. I would like to do a Hood summer trip too. But so many resorts to visit in the west... Baker, Hood, Snoqualmie, Bachelor, Tahoe, SLC, Colorado, Montana, etc. Then add in all the backcountry areas, my head is going to explode. Plus, I also work freelance / contractor work and never know when/if I'm working very far in advance.
> 
> Mixie and I carpooled, rode, etc. to Mammoth and Bear/SS a few times last season. I'm sure she'd agree the more the merrier, if people want to share rides, split gas / accommodations for local so cal day trips or overnighters to Mammoth or Tahoe. Since there seems to be a few socal people on here, would make sense.


Can add me in for local hit ups around so cal. I'm gonna be spending as mich time as possible at bear this winter since I got my anytime pass


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> Mixie and I carpooled, rode, etc. to Mammoth and Bear/SS a few times last season. I'm sure she'd agree the more the merrier, if people want to share rides, split gas / accommodations for local so cal day trips or overnighters to Mammoth or Tahoe. Since there seems to be a few socal people on here, would make sense.


even more so since I got the new car!!!! tho I have a feeling Im not going to have any time what so ever until....I don't even know when. The mammoth forums are also good for finding ride shares but it's mostly old crusty skiier dudes over there. and most of them live in the south bay. Which for me, is not an easy carpool, as I live in Pasadena. 

Also, Im not a huge fan of big bear to be honest, it's far enough and expensive enough where I'd just rather go to mammoth. If I only have time for local Id rather hit up high as it's an hour drive versus three. BB/SS isn't THAT much better than high to justify the extra drive and ticket price. I have a pass for mammoth and High always have ticket deals. So BB/SS are out for me unless I have a REALLY good reason to go like a cheap ticket and someone else driving. I HATE that dive. HATE HATE HATE. Tho now that I have awd it could be better. 


I found out yesterday my gig got picked up for a full season. which Im kinda  but  over.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Congrats on the "gig" It is one of the best things on cable and cant wait to get the first season on DVD.....:thumbsup:
> 
> I assume we are talking about the same thing......



nope!!! I wish. That ended for now, but it will be back after the election I promise!! I can't wait that long so it's back to network stuff revolution for me


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

revolution COULD end up being good, Last Resort is dope so far... the only problem is all the good writers are at HBO, Showtime, AMC, etc - so it won't be too long before both of them devolve into timetravelling thru wormholes and whatnot


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> revolution COULD end up being good, Last Resort is dope so far... the only problem is all the good writers are at HBO, Showtime, AMC, etc - so it won't be too long before both of them devolve into timetravelling thru wormholes and whatnot


I started Revolution with a lot of hope that it would be awesome, the first few episodes the Charlie character was ruining it for me. Nothing against the actress but I hated the way they were fleshing her out.

The last episode changed it for me though, it was pretty damn awesome. Very reminiscent of LOST (good or bad depending on who you are I guess)


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

lost was cool, until it started doing alternate dimensions and time travel BS at which point it went full-retard. in the end they completely copped-out of any explanation whatsoever...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah. Revolution did an early-LOST twisty flashback. Back from when it was better.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey thread bombers, let's organize a west coast meet eh:laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> Hey thread bombers, let's organize a west coast meet eh:laugh:


This thread has gone from a west coast meet feeler, to defining what the difference between the West Coast, The West, and the Mid-West are... To pictures of my girlfriend... To a conversation around mixies choice of work and everyone's TV preference.

Seems like a perfectly good thread to me. :laugh:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> Hey thread bombers, let's organize a west coast meet eh:laugh:


the title of this thread was "who is interested in a west coast meet" people posted and some were interested. 

while we still never decided what exactly "west coast" really means, we can ALL agree it's better then the "east coast"


so. organize one. Start a new thread "details for west coast meet HERE" it seems no one wants to step up and lead the thing. So if you want one, looks like you're gonna have to plan it. However, It looks like you don't have many takers, sorry. Im just curious, but is there anyone that can plan a vacation 4-6 months in advance? I sure as hell can't. Toss the weather factor in and I can see why there's a lack of commitment. 

Perhaps those east coasters can get together because conditions generally suck there regardless of time or place. So they just do park laps and groomers and drink? out west we have sooo many awesome options to go to and a lot of people are burnt from last years crap season. I sure as hell don't want to spent the $ on a plane ticket and lift ticket unless Im getting powder days. Id rather use the cash for bc gear/Avy 1 to be honest. And due to my employment situation that's not even possible. 

But If Im riding crap man made snow, park laps and groomers well...I can do that an hour from my house.


oh speaking of bc gear and avy 1 classes, I know zombaco was talking about taking one up in the Sierras in Feb. I think it was Feb. I hopefully will be in for that too, and we could get a group for that perhaps? I know Mammoth Mountaineering rents splits and gear and theres a few guide companies that run the classes around Mammoth/June. One used to do lift assisted touring at June and class included one ride up the lift....hm...probably not doing that this year


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The 'West Coast" meet up will likely never take off in the way you want it to. I'm not being negative here, I'm just pointing it out. The biggest reason I see for it not working is that in the East, it's all close together. People come from 9 states away, but it only takes them 9 hours to get there. Out here on the West, 9 hours away is like South Central Oregon to Western Washington. Hell, it takes me 6 hours or so just to drive from one side of Washington to the other. Point is, we're not close together out here like they are back East. A meet up in the West sounds great on paper, but realistically, it just doesn't work out well. Now, regional meetups are a different story.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mixie said:


> Im just curious, but is there anyone that can plan a vacation 4-6 months in advance? I sure as hell can't. Toss the weather factor in and I can see why there's a lack of commitment.
> 
> Perhaps those east coasters can get together because conditions generally suck there regardless of time or place. So they just do park laps and groomers and drink? out west we have sooo many awesome options to go to and a lot of people are burnt from last years crap season.


Actually I can plan in advance... Makes the wait really tough though! Every year we have a big family party on the August 1st long weekend at the cottage. Haven't had a bad weekend yet!

Have you rode Jay Peak before? I've had 4 separate vacations there (all planned in advance) and never had bad snow. That's not to say they don't have bad seasons/spells, but I've always had at least packed powder there, if not TONS of fresh powder too... Plus there are lots of off-piste runs where you can find powder stashes. It's not the west but it's about as good as it gets in the east.

We had a crap season last year? Up here we had record snowfalls... :cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

mixie said:


> the title of this thread was "who is interested in a west coast meet" people posted and some were interested.
> 
> while we still never decided what exactly "west coast" really means, we can ALL agree it's better then the "east coast"
> 
> ...


With all due respect, if you're not interested then you don't need to be involved anymore. It isn't necessary for you to keep posting negative remarks, trying to devalue it just because it doesn't interest you. This isn't about having an opportunity to get the chance to hit a good resort, since as you've continuously pointed out we have MANY. This was about having an opportunity to *MEET* up with each other, as the title suggests. Also it's fine you don't like Bear, but again you don't need to start making general negative remarks on the place just because they're YOUR personal issues. Pretty sure Bear is on top 5 for their park at least. Where is Mt.High? Anyways, that's neither here nor there. No takers...we have 10 people in the poll who hit yes. Even that would be cool still as we would all probably bring friends along if they're Cali locals

I shouldn't have to start an entirely new thread because certain people find it non beneficial to them. As was already previously mentioned, maybe this should have been changed to a SoCal meet. If that were the case, PLANS don't need to be made, as we would know who would already be in the general vicinity. It'd be easy then to ask whose down to meet up for a weekend type of thing. Or a summer at Mt. Hood. Or even both. This should be a constructive conversation, not destructive. People gave their reasons why it didn't appeal to them. You don't see them trying to devalue it for everyone else now.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

poutanen said:


> We had a crap season last year? Up here we had record snowfalls... :cheeky4::cheeky4:


we hate you.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

NWBoarder said:


> The 'West Coast" meet up will likely never take off in the way you want it to. I'm not being negative here,


of course you're not. Clearly that is my job. ask any of my ex bfs...ahem...

but tell me one thing (tylerkat) aren't the pics of poutenen's gf worth all the butthurt?


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> With all due respect,




so does this mean you take back your offer to get me high and go for a ride in your subaru?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

mixie said:


> so does this mean you take back your offer to get me high and go for a ride in your subaru?


Didn't say that, just said stop bashing the darn post just cuz it doesn't interest you. *takes a bt*  I have a 4runner , I said I mob it like a subaru haha but yes we can still hot box it


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

mixie said:


> so does this mean you take back your offer to get me high and go for a ride in your subaru?


if you're near idaho i can get you drunk on plastic bottle vodka and take you for a ride on my handlebars..


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> we hate you.




Yeah it was a good year. I was hitting fresh powder in May!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

thugit said:


> if you're near idaho i can get you drunk on plastic bottle vodka and take you for a ride on my handlebars..


that alone is worth the trip. 

see? not negative.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

mixie said:


> that alone is worth the trip.
> 
> see? not negative.


let me know when you're coming so i can make a gas station run.


----------



## cm4short (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm down. But it's not official until there's a facbook page...

I actually think this is a good idea. I have no idea what to expect and haven't read anything about the East Coast event... But I can say, This is excellent for website growth and extreeme fun. Not sure if anyone's heard of JackColton.com. But, I found out about it 3 years ago. I bout these wirsbands for $5.99 that got me open bar and VIP entry into the top nightclubs for 5 days and nights... 

Not really expecting this event to be that epic... But it could be?


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

cm4short said:


> I'm down. But it's not official until there's a facbook page...
> 
> I actually think this is a good idea. I have no idea what to expect and haven't read anything about the East Coast event... But I can say, This is excellent for website growth and extreeme fun. Not sure if anyone's heard of JackColton.com. But, I found out about it 3 years ago. I bout these wirsbands for $5.99 that got me open bar and VIP entry into the top nightclubs for 5 days and nights...
> 
> Not really expecting this event to be that epic... But it could be?


no way! you musta gotten some serious smanging in.


----------



## cm4short (Sep 3, 2012)

thugit said:


> no way! you musta gotten some serious smanging in.


No way to what exactly? I've never heard of 'smanging' before. But, the website was referring to Vegas. Not sure if that changes things.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

mixie said:


> that alone is worth the trip.
> 
> see? not negative.


Let me know web you drop by Boise, I wanna partake in these shenanigans lol:laugh:


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey Mixie, guess what  Transworld ranked Bear the 3rd best park, the 4th best resort overall, and earned the editors' pick for the best jib park. Just sayinnnn :cheeky4:


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> Hey Mixie, guess what  Transworld ranked Bear the 3rd best park, the 4th best resort overall, and earned the editors' pick for the best jib park. Just sayinnnn :cheeky4:


Sounds like they should have spent some additional advertising dollars, they could have been ranked higher.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> Hey Mixie, guess what  Transworld ranked Bear the 3rd best park, the 4th best resort overall, and earned the editors' pick for the best jib park. Just sayinnnn :cheeky4:


well, I've been to..lets see...five resorts and I would rank Big Bear third out of those so there you go. So, I rank it even higher then them and they didn't even pay me to say that!! 

If it was closer to me, Id probably buy a pass. One of my most fun days last season was at bear. Zombaco and I rode the baby half pipe and jump lines all day. I even got over my irrational fear of boxes.....


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

mixie said:


> well, I've been to..lets see...five resorts and I would rank Big Bear third out of those so there you go. So, I rank it even higher then them and they didn't even pay me to say that!!
> 
> If it was closer to me, Id probably buy a pass. One of my most fun days last season was at bear. Zombaco and I rode the baby half pipe and jump lines all day. I even got over my irrational fear of boxes.....


Yeah I plan on spending every weekend up there this winter. Got a few cabins between myself and some friends. Heavily considering an opening day rager. Forum buddies invited!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm in... no matter where it is... as long as we can all get drunk and talk politics!:laugh:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

pdxrealtor said:


> I'm in... no matter where it is... as long as we can all get drunk and talk politics!:laugh:


Now THIS would be worth the effort to witness.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The more I think about this idea, I just think who ever is going to deal with the headache of making the arrangements should just do it for where ever. Even if it is Mammoth. It's not like people have to go. If they want to do this thing, they'll figure it out. 

Getting a block of rooms at a discount is less committing than renting a huge house. That puts it back on the individual not the organizer to some degree. You'll just have to have a cut off date to reserve by and such. 

There is just no way people are going to agree on a spot in the West. Unlike the East Coast, it's a dime a dozen for world class spots. Every Western state has awesome riding. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If there was something in the rocky mountain states, I'd prolly go. From Santa Fe up to J-hole.... I'd drive there


----------



## cm4short (Sep 3, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> The more I think about this idea, I just think who ever is going to deal with the headache of making the arrangements should just do it for where ever. Even if it is Mammoth. It's not like people have to go. If they want to do this thing, they'll figure it out.
> 
> Getting a block of rooms at a discount is less committing than renting a huge house. That puts it back on the individual not the organizer to some degree. You'll just have to have a cut off date to reserve by and such.
> 
> ...


So, who's gonna plan? Also, what would be the most central/enjoyable location for people who would be willing to come? I'm in Scoal with Bear being my closest. But I'd be down to travel to Mammoth or Tahoe for some good conditions.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Bachelor would be central if you're not including the states to the east. If so, it would seem Utah. :dunno:


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

i like snowolf's idea. there are very cheap cabins for rent at packwood, wa and its a fun mountain.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

So far from what I can see, this has been appealing _mostly_ towards local Cali people. Narrowing it down to that, who within that list would want to/be willing to meet up at Mammoth or something this spring? If we can figure that out, we'd be that much closer to actually planning something

Once we can get a decent head count, we also need a timing window. We got 16 yes's in the pole so there's a start. Its hard for students like myself to plan trips out because of tests, class, etc. Spring break for me is March 25-31. SO, if I were to plan SOMETHING, that would be the time frame...for this year at least. If that doesn't work, then I guess I'd be assed out of my own idea! hahaha but at this point it doesn't matter, just about the vibes


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Speaking with a Mammoth Rep atm. Will keep people updated!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

So I got some details down, and finished up my convo with the Mammoth Rep.

Keep in mind that this is during SPRING BREAK WEEKEND (so the prices can go down if we plan different dates) and this is just to give people and general idea of what we are trying to establish here:

I tried making this as similar to the East Coast Trip as possible, since they seem to have things down. It's a ski in/out resort, we can share rooms. Group rates only apply however, when we have at least 20 people. (20 People = Group Discount)

Mammoth Mountain Inn, Standard Hotel Room
5 nights (March 24 – 29, 2013) @ $129.00 per night + $20.00 Resort Fee and 13% tax =
$168.37 per night
$168.37 per night X 5 nights = $841.85
$841.85 / 2 people per room = $420.93 per person

$420.93 (lodging) + $276.00 (5 day adult lift pass) = $696.93 per person

Constructive thoughts/feedback are welcomed/encouraged. Again if this does not appeal to you, please from refraining from down playing it for the rest of us!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> Constructive thoughts/feedback are welcomed/encouraged. Again if this does not appeal to you, please from refraining from down playing it for the rest of us!


I think what they do at Jay Peak is get 6 person condo units. Then it's more of a "meet" and I think it's much cheaper per person for accomodations. Do they have any slopeside condo's at Mammoth?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I think what they do at Jay Peak is get 6 person condo units. Then it's more of a "meet" and I think it's much cheaper per person for accomodations. Do they have any slopeside condo's at Mammoth?


Maybe you're definition of a meet is having to sleep with a bunch of other men, and possibly one or two women :cheeky4:. But the point of this isn't to share beds and camp stories, it's get a group that loves snow as much as we do, and have blast with it. Memories, skill improvement, and the chance to hit up our not so local resorts. Yes they do have a slopeside, the one I listed, along with another one is slope side. Has a Gondola from the resort itself out onto the mountain! And compared to Jay, it's really not that much of a difference expense wise. Like I said, this is spring break week. Prices sky rocket at that time


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

spring break is about the worst time you could choose to try and do this.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> spring break is about the worst time you could choose to try and do this.


I'm aware, I just gave the most expensive example so that we can work it down where necessary. Plus it was the only free open dates I know of for sure. Other dates are very do able, and even cheaper so its not too much of an issue


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd say try that last weekend in February or for what is likely some of the cheapest the first week in April. Keep in mind, there is often tons of powder in April. If it's not powder, it's generally California sunshine and spring riding. Which is arguably the best in the US. I can't think of any place that gets it better. Just my thoughts.


----------



## cm4short (Sep 3, 2012)

Mammoth sounds like a good place. But, are there any inexpensive Hostels close the mountain that are fairly decent. Just in case the 2 person room thing doesn't work out as I might have to make a solo trip.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

If you want a good turnout I really think the only 3 real options are Salt lake , Denver or Tahoe.........your gonna want something that's easy and cheap for everyone to get too with lots of lodging\food\entertainment options.


----------



## cm4short (Sep 3, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> If you want a good turnout I really think the only 3 real options are Salt lake , Denver or Tahoe.........your gonna want something that's easy and cheap for everyone to get too with lots of lodging\food\entertainment options.


Good point.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> If you want a good turnout I really think the only 3 real options are Salt lake , Denver or Tahoe.........your gonna want something that's easy and cheap for everyone to get too with lots of lodging\food\entertainment options.


i think this thread has turned into just a kalifornia meet thread. the rest of us have to plan out own meet somewhere else lol


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> i think this thread has turned into just a kalifornia meet thread. the rest of us have to plan out own meet somewhere else lol



Yea that's fine I don't blame them lots of epic options in California alone, can't wait to get to Tahoe and Mammoth myself!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> If you want a good turnout I really think the only 3 real options are Salt lake , Denver or Tahoe.........your gonna want something that's easy and cheap for everyone to get too with lots of lodging\food\entertainment options.


Been in contact with a Squaw Valley rep. Prices aren't established yet as they don't even know. But will keep you guys updated on the Tahoe region.:thumbsup:


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

mpdsnowman said:


> Actually that is not a bad package for that time of year....You could try another time of the year and if you can get in good with the resort and show them your sincerity in making this work they might break the 20 person rule if they have openings (again other than this busy week you picked). However like I always say if your cheap stay home if you really love snow and fun and being around others of the same likings this type of package would be great! Hell I might even go if you could put something together...
> 
> The real trick to these types of events is being able to organize, coordinate, communicate and implement what you say you will do with the resort and others who are going. The sign up process has to be easy and money transfers as well...
> 
> ...


,
Thanks for the reply! Yeah this is during spring break so there are most definitely cheaper dates! Thank you for the advice, I will ask if they can make exceptions for the group discount rule. I'll keep everything you said in mind, thanks again.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

cm4short said:


> Mammoth sounds like a good place. But, are there any inexpensive Hostels close the mountain that are fairly decent. Just in case the 2 person room thing doesn't work out as I might have to make a solo trip.


Hostels, no. Very cheap hotels a free shuttle ride away from the lifts? Yes. however at dear tylers request Im not going to be all negative ;-) 

if someone wants to start a thread about how to do mammoth on the cheap feel free to start one. Ill be happy to contribute.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

mixie said:


> Hostels, no. Very cheap hotels a free shuttle ride away from the lifts? Yes. however at dear tylers request Im not going to be all negative ;-)
> 
> if someone wants to start a thread about how to do mammoth on the cheap feel free to start one. Ill be happy to contribute.


Sales discount still applies towards the lift ticket so its not that big of an issue, but regardless of how I feel that is a topic appropriate for a different thread as you said


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

and few gawds sake can we have some fucking WEST COAST stoke in this thread? PLEASE?!?! DO IT FOR THE CHILDREN!??!? 


these are all from last season at Mammoth.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> Sales discount still applies towards the lift ticket so its not that big of an issue, but regardless of how I feel that is a topic appropriate for a different thread as you said


FYI, season pass holders can get discounted tickets for friends. "Bring a Friend Pass" are about 1/2 price a full lift ticket. that plus 9 people crammed into a hotel room would 


not be the scope of this thread. 

:cheeky4:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

mixie said:


> and few gawds sake can we have some fucking WEST COAST stoke in this thread? PLEASE?!?! DO IT FOR THE CHILDREN!??!?
> 
> 
> these are all from last season at Mammoth.



That looks like a long ass line to ride on a double chair lift. I can't stand the slow 2 seaters.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> That looks like a long ass line to ride on a double chair lift. I can't stand the slow 2 seaters.




yes. It's all slow double chairs. No quads at mammoth 

the pics are from two different sides of the mtn though.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

mixie said:


> yes. It's all slow double chairs. No quads at mammoth
> 
> the pics are from two different sides of the mtn though.


Oh man.... deal killer. 

That was one of my factors that weighed heavily on where we bought our season passes this year. 

Guess I'm spoiled.... :dunno:

Mountain looks fun though!


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

I think expense wise its going to be hard for any Cali or PNW people to make a Utah or Colorado meet or vise vesa. Im down with anything in Colorado or Utah as it will fit my budget.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

mixie said:


> FYI, season pass holders can get discounted tickets for friends. "Bring a Friend Pass" are about 1/2 price a full lift ticket. that plus 9 people crammed into a hotel room would
> 
> 
> not be the scope of this thread.
> ...


sounds cool for a buddy or two who has a season pass, don't see how that will apply when getting people from a forum site + others to meet up. I'd have to find a workable ratio of passholders:non-pass holders, making it harder on the rest of the group who would rely on the group discount, and myself when trying to organize everything. And what if we go to Tahoe region? As MPDSnowman said, if you're trying to go as cheap as possible, then maybe this isn't the best option for you. Again, looking for constructive feedback, not deconstructive. Don't want to get negative on this hype, but I shouldn't have to ask multiple times...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would just plan for what is easiest for you to do. This is a huge undertaking for anyone.

If you do go for Tahoe. There are deals to be found. You'd have to stay away from the big boys. Squaw, Alpine, Heavenly, Kirkwood, but places like Sugar Bowl, Sierra, and Homewood you may find good deals for. You might find something for Kirkwood, but since Vail took it over, I wouldn't be very hopeful.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> I would just plan for what is easiest for you to do. This is a huge undertaking for anyone.
> 
> If you do go for Tahoe. There are deals to be found. You'd have to stay away from the big boys. Squaw, Alpine, Heavenly, Kirkwood, but places like Sugar Bowl, Sierra, and Homewood you may find good deals for. You might find something for Kirkwood, but since Vail took it over, I wouldn't be very hopeful.


Sounds good, I'll look around and make comparisons and let you guys see the results once I get replies from the sales offices from Squaw and other Tahoe resorts. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fast chairs and gondolas that shuttle people to the top like bullet trains are overrated and create a much more hectic environment on the mountain.

slow chairs = good times.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Maybe you just want to go for Squaw, but that is a resort that I wouldn't expect a good deal from. Squallywood don't need to offer big discounts. Then again they own half of Olympic Valley, so maybe good deals could be had with them. It's a very busy resort though. I'd go for Kirkwood over Squaw for a trip. Squaw is legendary for a reason though. It also does put you very close to everything on the North shore too.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> slow chairs = good times.



Ya.... only because you can drink a six pack and have a bite on the way up! :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am pretty sure Mammoth has plenty of high speed quads. You've been bamboozled...


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> I am pretty sure Mammoth has plenty of high speed quads. You've been bamboozled...



What are you talking about? I was simply commenting on the picture someone posted. It had a long ass 2 chair lift in it. 

Reminded me of a couple of mountains close to home is all. :dunno:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> I am pretty sure Mammoth has plenty of high speed quads. You've been bamboozled...


yeah, I should have called that photo "waiting for the top to open" 
there are tons of quads and a gondola. I usually don't have time for pix when Im riding those. 

I figured that my sarcasm would be detected, as....well, it is know as a pretty good resort....anyway, I don't mind the slower chairs cos it gets you to some good tree runs that a lot of people don't know about or don't want to trek to. The backside can be a bit of a journey to get to/from if you're based out of main lodge. But it's well worth it on a powder day because not many people venture back there. 

Id rather stay back there then fight the supercool broskis at the top for pow, esp on the weekends. I also assumed that anyone considering going to mammoth would you know, look at the trail map or something. anyway...I wasn't trying to bamboozle anyone. 



tyler, keep planning your thing. someone asked if there were cheaper ways and I said yes but to ask in another thread. I am sure your meet up will be awesome but it IS pricey. Im not trying to steal people from your meet up, but rather encourage others who might want to visit mammoth during some other time. 

I am always looking for peeps to ride with, I know the area really well and am always happy to hook people up when I can. Im not trying to be negative about your meet up, I sweeeeeeeeear! And I will mostly like be there anyway, as I don't work in the spring and spend most of those months riding. The last two years I've pretty much lived in Mammoth for the month of May.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Somewhere there was a misunderstanding. I wouldn't not go to mammoth because of a slow chair lift. I know people personally who go down there once a year. 

Anyways......


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

*more stoke *











we can also call this one "waiting for the top to open"

it dumped 3 feet the night before and patrol was still bombing. If you look you can see the gondi and ch 23 to the top.










main park. There was a competition that day.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The town of June is pretty close right? Since June mountain is not going to be running the lodging operators around there are probably going to be pretty desperate to book their accommodations. I bet you can get some screaming deals there. You might even find lift ticket deals for Mammoth through them. If they are not in a pissing match with Mammoth over the whole June debacle.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> What are you talking about? I was simply commenting on the picture someone posted. It had a long ass 2 chair lift in it.
> 
> Reminded me of a couple of mountains close to home is all. :dunno:


yeah, and that was a pic of the backside of mammoth. 

I have a great pic where Im standing waist* deep in snow in third in line for Chair 1...can't find it 

Im a midget, so waist deep is like knee deep to most people.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> The town of June is pretty close right? Since June mountain is not going to be running the lodging operators around there are probably going to be pretty desperate to book their accommodations. I bet you can get some screaming deals there. You might even find lift ticket deals for Mammoth through them. If they are not in a pissing match with Mammoth over the whole June debacle.


its a bit of a drive. 25 or so miles. it would really, really suck with chains. if it's not snowing you're good. but you never know. 

June employee housing was in Mammoth and there was a shuttle between the two. Non employees could ride for 15 bux round trip. So it meant getting up super early to catch the bus and then sitting on the bus with lifties. I've taken the bus from mammoth to june in a storm. Riding a bus with chains is GOOD TIMES!

I have a feeling bus service is going to be discontinued this season  With AWD it won't be bad but gas is currently 4.79 a gallon in LA. Im sure it's even more in the sierras.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It was just a thought. Sometimes if you look a few miles out of the main town you find killer deals. Almont close to Crested Butte is one of those spots. Anyway, it does sound a bit much. Which is too bad.


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

id be interested in tahoe if it was early march,like a few days after the east coast meet


----------

